# Viper 5000 siren problem



## Swishs2k10 (May 22, 2015)

My siren does not sound when arming or disarming my vehicle. Today, I got it to start working again, but as soon as I disarmed it and turned the ignition to leave the house, it stop working again when I parked and armed the vehicle. What pros sibyl could be wrong? :angry:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Bad ground on the siren, it may be programmed that way. Solar flares, etc........


----------

